# HR20-100's --- They are out there



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As most of you have seen the growing number of posts about the HR20-100.

Yes, they are available to the marketplace.

However, the HR20-700 has not been replaced... 
Via DirecTV - There is no way to order one specific model over another
You may able to find a retail that will confirm a specific model number.

----

Software Versions, Updates, CE's, and Difference between the hardware...
I don't have the details on it yet.

Most of my contacts where out last week, so... It is a busy Monday for them... So as the week progresses, I will find out more specifics about the model.


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice...I got my -100 installed on Saturday & I am looking forward to find out what the differences all are between the units....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I've got four units slated to be installed tomorrow. I wonder which they'll bring?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you go to Menu>Setup>Info&Test>(Push OK) and let us know what the software version on the HR20-100 is?


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Can you go to Menu>Setup>Info&Test>(Push OK) and let us know what the software version on the HR20-100 is?


12a downloaded 2/28/07...when I do the software download (02468 method) it just downloads 12a over again, so that seems to be the latest version the -100 will pickup at this time.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hopefully they can get it where both units have the same software and they receive them at the same time. I am about to get another HR20 and if I get the 100 I don't want to be dealing with different problems with different units. Plus if there is a upgrade to one I want it on all of them. 

I wonder if this will cause problems with the CE releases?


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Never mind.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Is there any thread that explains the difference of HR20-100 and HR20-700?


Earl is working on getting the information about the 100.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Logan03CO said:


> 12a downloaded 2/28/07...when I do the software download (02468 method) it just downloads 12a over again, so that seems to be the latest version the -100 will pickup at this time.


Hopefullyl it's just a matter of the s/w engineers adding the 100's to the list of acceptable units for the upgrade. I'd assume that if there were hardware differences, the new unit's BIOS would mask them from the O/S. I'm sure D* doesn't want to maintain two releases of s/w, but you never know!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Differences I have seen between the 2 units:

The HR20-100 is smaller than the HR20-700 and has side ventilation, no grill on the top of the unit. 
The satellite coaxial connections on the back are vertical, not horizontal. 
Dual Ethernet ports, don't know why.

Now for the big one, the HR20-100 needs a external RF antenna to use the remote in RF mode. The HR20-700 has a internal RF antenna.

I have pictures of the one I saw at CES.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Hopefullyl it's just a matter of the s/w engineers adding the 100's to the list of acceptable units for the upgrade. I'd assume that if there were hardware differences, the new unit's BIOS would mask them from the O/S. I'm sure D* doesn't want to maintain two releases of s/w, but you never know!


Given that the different R15 have had differing schedules on software releases (sometimes) I would not be surprised if it is not a simple thing to keep them in synch. Especially if there are some significant differences (such as the dual ethernet ports discussed in another thread here). There are limits to how much the hardware can be abstracted.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl is working on getting the information about the 100.


Yes, sorry, I re-read Earl's post and figured out I reacted too fast.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Hopefullyl it's just a matter of the s/w engineers adding the 100's to the list of acceptable units for the upgrade. I'd assume that if there were hardware differences, the new unit's BIOS would mask them from the O/S. I'm sure D* doesn't want to maintain two releases of s/w, but you never know!


You say that, but that's what they're doing for D10s and R15s if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't understand why they need to change it. If you bring someone else in to help build them so you can produce them faster then give them one and let them copy it.


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

Ratara said:



> ...Dual Ethernet ports, don't know why.


Yep dual ethernet ports on my -100


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Ratara said:


> Now for the big one, the HR20-100 needs a external RF antenna to use the remote in RF mode. The HR20-700 has a internal RF antenna.


External RF Antenna
Bet that cures the RF Mode keybounce that plagues the HR20-700.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't wait to hear from the first Chicagoan to get one.
Me thinky he will be the privileged one to get WBBM-DT via OTA.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> External RF Antenna
> Bet that cures the RF Mode keybounce that plagues the HR20-700.


I'll bet that it cures the keybounce also. My H20 has an external antenna, and I can use any of the remotes that I can use for the HR20, and the H20 has NO key bounce!!!!


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Subscribing to see how this ends up


----------



## Macfan424 (Aug 19, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Can't wait to hear from the first Chicagoan to get one.
> Me thinky he will be the privileged one to get


I'm waiting to hear about that, too. I haven't been willing t to give up my HR10 before I was sure I'd continue to get WBBM-DT OTA without problems, as I do now.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I wonder if it is more stable and/or it will recieve OTA 2..


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Can't wait to hear from the first Chicagoan to get one.
> Me thinky he will be the privileged one to get WBBM-DT via OTA.


If so, I wonder

if those of us in Chicago and other markets affected by this HR20-700 bug can get a -100 to replace it, free of charge.
what we will give up in order to get it. (I note the significantly back-level software.)
if the -700 will ever pick up OTA stations in this "band".
if D* needs a volunteer in Chicago to try one of these out.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Just J said:


> If so, I wonder
> 
> if those of us in Chicago and other markets affected by this HR20-700 bug can get a -100 to replace it, free of charge.
> what we will give up in order to get it. (I note the significantly back-level software.)
> ...


Same here


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Just J said:


> If so, I wonder
> 
> if D* needs a volunteer in Chicago to try one of these out.


Hey ... get in line!!!
I posted first!!!
:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Hey ... get in line!!!
> I posted first!!!
> :lol:


Ahemm... Cough...

Sorry.. you where saying something?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahemm... Cough...
> 
> Sorry.. you where saying something?


Everyone assumes you already have one, with the cover off, takin' pix...

So does it work with Chicago OTA locals? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Everyone assumes you already have one, with the cover off, takin' pix...
> 
> So does it work with Chicago OTA locals?
> 
> ...


Actually... This time around... Nope... no HR20-100 ...................
yet


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Ahemm... Cough...
> 
> Sorry.. you where saying something?


Sorry Earl, I meant I was first to post wondering if the HR20-100 will maybe fix the Low VHF Frequencies.

Besides, you always get all the new toys Earl.
It's us nobody's that have to beg/plead to be testers.
:grin:


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Ratara said:


> The satellite coaxial connections on the back are vertical, not horizontal.
> quote]
> 
> How does this work? The RG6 will be plugged down? Is this supposed to be easier for connecting or is it just different?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Koz said:


> How does this work? The RG6 will be plugged down? Is this supposed to be easier for connecting or is it just different?


I am assuming (Since I haven't seen one).

SAT-1 on TOP
SAT-2 on BOTTOM

Instead of on the -700
SAT-1 on the LEFT
SAT-2 on the RIGHT


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am assuming (Since I haven't seen one).
> 
> SAT-1 on TOP
> SAT-2 on BOTTOM
> ...


That would make a lot of sense, wouldn't it....:grin:
Thanks for ending my confusion.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to go scour the CCs and BBs and check all the tags on the boxes. I still don't like that you have to have an installer bring one over when ordering from D*. I'd be glad to test one for Chicago though, I just set up my new amped antenna and rotor. It's nice!

SAT 1/FTM?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

There is an ad with a picture of the 100b in April's Sound & Vision Magazine.

Looks nice!


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am assuming (Since I haven't seen one).
> 
> SAT-1 on TOP
> SAT-2 on BOTTOM
> ...


Um, Earl, I just checked the manual on directv.com, and the HR20 is like the TiVos... SAT 2 on the Left, SAT 1/FTM(SWM) on the RIGHT.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> Um, Earl, I just checked the manual on directv.com, and the HR20 is like the TiVos... SAT 2 on the Left, SAT 1/FTM(SWM) on the RIGHT.


That's just the manual for the HR20-700. I don't see one for the -100 yet though I'd imagine they're similar.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Just J said:


> If so, I wonder
> 
> if those of us in Chicago and other markets affected by this HR20-700 bug can get a -100 to replace it, free of charge.
> what we will give up in order to get it. (I note the significantly back-level software.)
> ...


I'd be curious to get one of these too. I'm kind of surprised that Earl doesn't have one yet.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

As I said in other posts, got ours installed Sunday. Already have a 700 downstairs. One thing we have noticed already on the 100 in our living room is that we have had several instances of severe pixelation and picture freeze while watching HD locals. So far maybe four instances. But I think this is more a function of a problem with the spot beams (more sensitive to aircraft?) than a problem with receiver. I will have to watch more of the HD locals on other receivers to be sure. Other than that, the 100 is working like a champ on 12a!


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Earl-

You going to do your usual write up and pics? :grin:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> That's just the manual for the HR20-700. I don't see one for the -100 yet though I'd imagine they're similar.


If it is like some 0ther D* equipment, it will be the same manual with a small notation saying "actual layout may vary," or something to that effect.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

joesigg said:


> As I said in other posts, got ours installed Sunday. Already have a 700 downstairs. One thing we have noticed already on the 100 in our living room is that we have had several instances of severe pixelation and picture freeze while watching HD locals. So far maybe four instances. But I think this is more a function of a problem with the spot beams (more sensitive to aircraft?) than a problem with receiver. I will have to watch more of the HD locals on other receivers to be sure. Other than that, the 100 is working like a champ on 12a!


Can you post a picture of the back? Does it really have two ethernet ports or is one the phone line and the other a ethernet port?


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

D* since so many people in the chicagoland area on this post including me can't get 2-1wbbm,how about fixing it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> Um, Earl, I just checked the manual on directv.com, and the HR20 is like the TiVos... SAT 2 on the Left, SAT 1/FTM(SWM) on the RIGHT.


Left/Right... .. I was looking at the unit from the "front" 
Thanks for the correction


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> Earl-
> 
> You going to do your usual write up and pics? :grin:


If I get one... Yes.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mridan said:


> D* since so many people in the chicagoland area on this post including me can't get 2-1wbbm,how about fixing it.


Now I know that others are "dying" to get WBBM via OTA..
For me... even if it does get fixed... won't be using it.

That VHF signal is such a PITA to receive the further you get out..
I love the fact that I get it via SAT... and I don't have to use the NY feed anymore.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now I know that others are "dying" to get WBBM via OTA..
> For me... even if it does get fixed... won't be using it.
> 
> That VHF signal is such a PITA to receive the further you get out..
> I love the fact that I get it via SAT... and I don't have to use the NY feed anymore.


Thats understandable,but for people that can get a good signal,(my panny tuner picks it up no problem I also am only about 16 miles west of Chicago)I was hoping D* would have a fix for this by now.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Now I know that others are "dying" to get WBBM via OTA..
> For me... even if it does get fixed... won't be using it.
> 
> That VHF signal is such a PITA to receive the further you get out..
> I love the fact that I get it via SAT... and I don't have to use the NY feed anymore.


Amen.

Even with a red zone antenna I still shoot craps trying to get a signal from WBBM. If that is the major difference, just keep this box.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> External RF Antenna
> Bet that cures the RF Mode keybounce that plagues the HR20-700.


I wouldn't be too sure about that. My H10 receiver has an external RF antenna and I'm unable to use it in RF mode due to keybounce, slow response, etc.
:nono2:


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

**IF** It turns out the OTA tuners are better (closer to the capability of the H20) then I hope D* will have a way to swap out for HR20s which are not doing well at OTA. (I should not have to spend money and time on my antenna setup when it is working great for all the other ATSC OTA tuners in the house (H20-100, H20-600, Pinnacle HDStick Pro))


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

brittonx said:


> **IF** It turns out the OTA tuners are better (closer to the capability of the H20) then I hope D* will have a way to swap out for HR20s which are not doing well at OTA. (I should not have to spend money and time on my antenna setup when it is working great for all the other ATSC OTA tuners in the house (H20-100, H20-600, Pinnacle HDStick Pro))


+1


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> External RF Antenna
> Bet that cures the RF Mode keybounce that plagues the HR20-700.


Could you explain what that means in terms that are easily understandable, please? I am referring to the "RF Mode keybounce". I just ordered an RF remote. Is this going to be another nightmare? I spent over 4 hours on the phone with D* yesterday, 76 minutes struggling with that damn mote (the tech I got was really helpful, but...) and the rest of the time trying to get someone who had the intelligence to understand the simple statement "I can't get my locals, everything else, but no locals."

Must be a big turnover at D*. D* is really getting to me. I pay them about $200 a month, wouldn't you think they could provide a little training to their people. Sorry about rambling like this. D******

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am assuming (Since I haven't seen one).
> 
> SAT-1 on TOP
> SAT-2 on BOTTOM
> ...


That is a miserable configuration. The closer they are the harder it is to work with them. Went thru that for years with Sony VCRs. Even RCA jacks are difficult to install when the set runs vertically. Horizontal has great Karma.

Rich


----------



## SENATOR (May 9, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> External RF Antenna
> Bet that cures the RF Mode keybounce that plagues the HR20-700.


Mine was cured by using the new backlit remote.  Haven't had a problem since changing.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Could you explain what that means in terms that are easily understandable, please? I am referring to the "RF Mode keybounce". I just ordered an RF remote. Is this going to be another nightmare? I spent over 4 hours on the phone with D* yesterday, 76 minutes struggling with that damn mote (the tech I got was really helpful, but...) and the rest of the time trying to get someone who had the intelligence to understand the simple statement "I can't get my locals, everything else, but no locals."
> 
> Must be a big turnover at D*. D* is really getting to me. I pay them about $200 a month, wouldn't you think they could provide a little training to their people. Sorry about rambling like this. D******
> 
> Rich


Several of us are having times when using RF remotes is a bit touchy. Either the HR20 doesn't respond or responds with a double keypress when only one was hit.

I'm guessing SuperVolcano thinks that an external antenna will be less susceptible to these issues--but it might mean more as people play with positioning issues that might come up now.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BMoreRavens said:


> I don't want to be dealing with different problems with different units.


That's kind of like hoping that your wife and your girlfriend are on the same monthly cycle, isn't it?


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Just got one (HR20-100) as a replacement to my belly up HR20-700. I was suprised to see the black through the packaging. I will get a few shots of it tonight.

A 5 second look and the 100 has 2 ethernet ports.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

lewgar said:


> A 5 second look and the 100 has 2 ethernet ports.


Multi-room viewing? One connection for incoming VOD, and the other for outgoing MRV?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Installer just left after delivering 4 HR20-700S's. Not sure if I'm lucky or not!  Still fiddling with everything. It's a massive job replacing four HR-10's! Lots of configuring and fiddling to do. /steve


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Had a 100 "installed" last week - hung up downloading and went to BSOD. 
Installers rebooted 5 times and gave up. They then said they couldn't take the unit back with them - it was up to me to call D* and get a replacement - nice service. Got a 700 yesterday. Did notice the 100 had a coax audio output in addition to optical.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Multi-room viewing? One connection for incoming VOD, and the other for outgoing MRV?


This would be my thought. If I was building a custom video server that supported both, I would take this approach. Will be interesting once we start getting some official word on the differences.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

here's another photo of mine installed. Vents on left side, none on right or top.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Recording capacity? Anyone?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OMG, the Ethernet ports are mirrored! (and I don't see the happy signal lights either!) Talk about a major PITA when you're reaching in back to move from one to another--you also have to turn it over.

Ok, so I'm a bit retentive about human factors, but this just looks like dumb planning.

BTW, thanks for the posting the pix.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

How can I find out the capacity, where to look?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lewgar said:


> How can I find out the capacity, where to look?


You would have to open the unit, to see the markings on the hard drive.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Gonna pass on that one since that voids the warranty....


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

lewgar said:


> Just got one (HR20-100) as a replacement to my belly up HR20-700. I was suprised to see the black through the packaging. I will get a few shots of it tonight.
> 
> A 5 second look and the 100 has 2 ethernet ports.


Before someone else asks...does your caller ID work?


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry I am not using Caller ID, I do not have a land line.


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

joesigg said:


> here's another photo of mine installed. Vents on left side, none on right or top.
> View attachment 7770


How about you...does your Caller ID worK?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Castlebill said:


> Did notice the 100 had a coax audio output in addition to optical.


I noticed that as well. That would be handy for component distribution if both it and the optical are hot at the same time.

I also noticed that the old FTM port is now labeled SWM.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Since there's no top vents what temprature is it running at???


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Mine is running at 100 degrees F. Started up at 97 degrees. Been running for 2 hours now. My replaced HR20-700 was always at 127 degrees F.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes my CID works fine!


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

joesigg said:


> Yes my CID works fine!


Works great on my -100 also....and running right around 104 (after 3 hours)


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Might want to blank out that Serial Number... Don't know if it really matters but probably better off.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Might want to blank out that Serial Number... Don't know if it really matters but probably better off.


Might not matter as it's activated & it doesn't show the access card number. Kind of makes it useless. I mean what could I do add it to my account?


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

I appreciate your point. Blanked out last 4 of access number & figured that would do it.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Come on D* send Earl one so we can get a good look at it


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bad thing they cannot get certify eSATA port - no standard logo on it.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Bad thing they cannot get certify eSATA port - no standard logo on it.


Wonder if they fail on the Plug and Play aspects...


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

lewgar said:


> Just got one (HR20-100) as a replacement to my belly up HR20-700. I was suprised to see the black through the packaging. I will get a few shots of it tonight.
> 
> A 5 second look and the 100 has 2 ethernet ports.


So D* sent you a -100 as a replacement?


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

lewgar said:


> Just got one (HR20-100) as a replacement to my belly up HR20-700. I was suprised to see the black through the packaging. I will get a few shots of it tonight.
> 
> A 5 second look and the 100 has 2 ethernet ports.


Very nice. Thanks for posting the pics. Love the black. Would look nice next to my piano black Sammy plasma!


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, the hard drive went in my 700 and would not boot last Friday evening after a power cycle, the hard drive was making that scratching whining noise for a week or so before it finally stopped working.

D* overnighted it to me on Monday (since they could not process that late on Friday or the weekends) and it arrived on Tuesday, before Noon.  

Not sure if I am glad to have the -100, although at least I know I did not get a refurb 700, due to the software version 12a. Hope I can participate in the future CE's, will have to wait and see what Earl has to say once he gets the info from his folks. A forced download, just like the other post indicated, only downloaded 12a again.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

The glossy black fits in ok next to all my other black components. I was a little suprised by how glossy the finish was, I would have preferred a little less gloss, but I am not complaining.

Now I need to get rid of that remaining silver component, the VCR. I never use it but my kids still do and the love the big screen.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

lewgar said:


> The glossy black fits in ok next to all my other black components. I was a little suprised by how glossy the finish was, I would have preferred a little less gloss, but I am not complaining.
> 
> Now I need to get rid of that remaining silver component, the *VCR*. I never use it but my kids still do and the love the big screen.


What is that


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is what I see can possibly be done with dual ethernet ports...

Linux bonding - Fail over and/or load balancing
Separate subnets

Does anyone have the capability to hook this guy up on a network, take some screen shots of the network configuration screen(s)?

This unit has to HAVE DIFFERENT SOFTWARE from the Hr20-700. Hardware is different. Will NOT share same code. Hence the version 12a dated in 2/07.

EARL,
YOU NEED ONE OF THESE!

Edit
Thanks for the pictures. Very helpful!

Edit
Linux bonding is a software module that can be used with multiple ethernet ports to provide reliability and increase the throughput of the network. This is not to be confused with performance. The bonding driver increases the amount of data that can be sent at the same speed of the network.

Edit
For those of you that are interested, there are 3 modes of linux bonding that could be used that would NOT require any changes to the settings of the home network router/switch. Below are the three different modes available to the bonding driver.

Edit
THIS IS ALL SPECULATION AND IS NOT TO BE TAKEN AS FACT! I HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE WRONG!

==================
active-backup or 1

Active-backup policy: Only one slave in the bond is active. A different slave becomes active if, and only if, the active slave fails. The bond's MAC address is externally visible on only one port (network adapter) to avoid confusing the switch. This mode provides fault tolerance. The primary option affects the behavior of this mode.


==================
balance-tlb or 5

Adaptive transmit load balancing: channel bonding that does not require any special switch support. The outgoing traffic is distributed according to the
current load (computed relative to the speed) on each slave. Incoming traffic is received by the current slave. If the receiving slave fails, another slave takes over the MAC address of the failed receiving slave.

Prerequisite:
Ethtool support in the base drivers for retrieving the speed of each slave.


==================
balance-alb or 6

Adaptive load balancing: includes balance-tlb plus receive load balancing (rlb) for IPV4 traffic, and does not require any special switch support. The receive load balancing is achieved by ARP negotiation. The bonding driver intercepts the ARP Replies sent by the local system on their way out and overwrites the source hardware address with the unique hardware address of one of the slaves in the bond such that different peers use different hardware addresses for the server.

Receive traffic from connections created by the server is also balanced. When the local system sends an ARP Request the bonding driver copies and saves the peer's IP information from the ARP packet. When the ARP Reply arrives from the peer, its hardware address is retrieved and the bonding driver initiates an ARP reply to this peer assigning it to one of the slaves in the bond. A problematic outcome of using ARP negotiation for balancing is that each time that an ARP request is broadcast it uses the hardware address of the bond. Hence, peers learn the hardware address of the bond and the balancing of receive traffic collapses to the current slave. This is handled by sending updates (ARP Replies) to all the peers with their individually assigned hardware address such that the traffic is redistributed. Receive traffic is also redistributed when a new slave is added to the bond and when an inactive slave is re-activated. The receive load is distributed sequentially (round robin) among the group of highest speed slaves in the bond.

When a link is reconnected or a new slave joins the bond the receive traffic is redistributed among all active slaves in the bond by initiating ARP Replies with the selected mac address to each of the clients. The updelay parameter (detailed below) must be set to a value equal or greater than the switch's forwarding delay so that the ARP Replies sent to the peers will not be blocked by the switch.

Prerequisites:
1. Ethtool support in the base drivers for retrieving the speed of each slave.
2. Base driver support for setting the hardware address of a device while it is open. This is required so that there will always be one slave in the team using the bond hardware address (the curr_active_slave) while having a unique hardware address for each slave in the bond. If the curr_active_slave fails its hardware address is swapped with the new curr_active_slave that was chosen.
==================


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

lewgar said:


> Yes, the hard drive went in my 700 and would not boot last Friday evening after a power cycle, the hard drive was making that scratching whining noise for a week or so before it finally stopped working.
> 
> D* overnighted it to me on Monday (since they could not process that late on Friday or the weekends) and it arrived on Tuesday, before Noon.
> 
> Not sure if I am glad to have the -100, although at least I know I did not get a refurb 700, due to the software version 12a. Hope I can participate in the future CE's, will have to wait and see what Earl has to say once he gets the info from his folks. A forced download, just like the other post indicated, only downloaded 12a again.


Did you ask for a -100 or at least a new unit or did you get lucky? I always thought they sent out refurbs as replacements...


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Here is what I see can possibly be done with dual ethernet ports...
> 
> Linux bonding - Fail over and/or load balancing
> Separate subnets
> ...


HUH? What'd you just say?::sure:


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

The dual ports could be as simple as a 2-port hub so your single Ethernet cable from the wall could be used with an additional device like a game console...


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

brittonx said:


> The dual ports could be as simple as a 2-port hub so your single Ethernet cable from the wall could be used with an additional device like a game console...


You just took all the fun out of it... :lol:

Edit
It would still have to be a bridge/switch device so IP could be assinged to it. Can't do that on a hub.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

brittonx said:


> The dual ports could be as simple as a 2-port hub so your single Ethernet cable from the wall could be used with an additional device like a game console...


That would make sense as there are probably many people who don't have one free LAN connection behind their TV and those that do probably are using it for gaming.

I OTOH, have 2 LAN ports AND a 5-port switch.


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

brittonx said:


> The dual ports could be as simple as a 2-port hub so your single Ethernet cable from the wall could be used with an additional device like a game console...


Or a hacked DTivo.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

I did not ask for one, they just sent me that one as a replacement. They never mentioned it to me either, just they would send a "new" one. I assumed, from reading all the past posts, that a "new" one meant a replacement, not a -100. Might just have been the way the guy said it, you know something new to me could be something old to someone else.

Either way I did not ask for one and we never even talked about the -100 or -700.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

I am going to try and get this setup tonight. I am going to put on 3rd party firmware on one of my Linksys routers so I can do a wireless bridge. I cannot justify the money to buy a "gaming adapter" and my HR20-100 is on another floor that has no CAT5 cabling near.

If I can get this setup I will post shots of the network screens.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone hooked up OTA on this box? Better/worse? VHF low?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Anyone hooked up OTA on this box? Better/worse? VHF low?


Working fine for me. PQ on my Fujitsu 50" 768p plasma is about the same as that of the MP2 HD channels, which was my experience with the HR-10 before it. Maybe a hair sharper if you stand about 5 feet away from the screen. No difference from normal viewing distances, however.

/steve


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Here is what I see can possibly be done with dual ethernet ports...
> 
> Linux bonding - Fail over and/or load balancing
> Separate subnets


There's absolutely no reason to incorporate such complex networking into a freaking DVR. The second port is switched so that it can be used with a game console or other device that requires an Ethernet connection, without needing to use an actual switch. That's all.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's absolutely no reason to incorporate such complex networking into a freaking DVR. The second port is switched so that it can be used with a game console or other device that requires an Ethernet connection, without needing to use an actual switch. That's all.


Come on, let's talk about all the possibilities, after all it is all speculation!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Come on, let's talk about all the possibilities, after all it is all speculation!


It connects to the uplink module on the new 10-LNB two-way dish.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I would just like it see its insides!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tibber said:


> Several of us are having times when using RF remotes is a bit touchy. Either the HR20 doesn't respond or responds with a double keypress when only one was hit.
> 
> I'm guessing SuperVolcano thinks that an external antenna will be less susceptible to these issues--but it might mean more as people play with positioning issues that might come up now.
> 
> ...


Oh goody, another nightmare to deal with.

Rich


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It connects to the uplink module on the new 10-LNB two-way dish.


Built in sat internet


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Drewg5 said:


> I would just like it see its insides!


Yeah, owners of HR20-100 ! Don't be a chiken .
Post the frigging pictures.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yeah, owners of HR20-100 ! Don't be a chiken .
> Post the frigging pictures.


See post #55 and #60 on page 3. Pictures...

So why couldn't the 2nd port of the ethernet be a subnet so that when another HR20 is found on that subnet, it shares recorded shows between the two. That is a possibility as well.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's absolutely no reason to incorporate such complex networking into a freaking DVR. The second port is switched so that it can be used with a game console or other device that requires an Ethernet connection, without needing to use an actual switch. That's all.


This one makes the most sense... You already have a line run for your XBOX... We all know what it's like to try and run a second coax... Just move your XBOX feed to the HR20 and connect a jumper from HR20 to XBOX and you're set. Maybe it'll even directly communicate Pics and Sounds.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spanky_Partain said:


> See post #55 and #60 on page 3. Pictures...
> 
> <skip>.


Nay, those for housewives, we need REAL pictures; we need to see its guts !


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> This one makes the most sense... You already have a line run for your XBOX... We all know what it's like to try and run a second coax... Just move your XBOX feed to the HR20 and connect a jumper from HR20 to XBOX and you're set. Maybe it'll even directly communicate Pics and Sounds.


That's pretty cool if that's what it's for. Seems unnecessary on D*'s part, though. A 4 port switch could do the same thing. I don't think D* is responsible for helping us network our homes, but it sure is nice of them.

So something tells me the double ethernet jacks are for something else.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The reason there are 2 Eth ports on the -100's is.....


So that you guys will talk about it for days on end speculating what they are for.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The reason there are 2 Eth ports on the -100's is.....
> 
> So that you guys will talk about it for days on end speculating what they are for.


Well, there's one feature that worked perfectly at launch....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The reason there are 2 Eth ports on the -100's is.....
> 
> So that you guys will talk about it for days on end speculating what they are for.


Incase the other one breaks :lol:


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Koz said:


> Well, there's one feature that worked perfectly at launch....


:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Koz said:


> Well, there's one feature that worked perfectly at launch....


Hah! By far the best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Did you ask for a -100 or at least a new unit or did you get lucky? I always thought they sent out refurbs as replacements...


Not always, especially with a newer receiver that is out. If they don't have a reconditioned one...I suppose they send a new. Wish it happened everytime!! Cause my replacements concerning the R15 got me a refurbished.


----------



## GregT (Mar 29, 2007)

They serve the exact same function as the dual USB ports on the HDVR2s :up_to_som 

Greg


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's absolutely no reason to incorporate such complex networking into a freaking DVR. The second port is switched so that it can be used with a game console or other device that requires an Ethernet connection, without needing to use an actual switch. That's all.


Only possibility that makes sense to me. Why not someone with a HR20-100 try plugging in a laptop to the 2nd port to see if they get a connection?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, sure; especially after wide practice to use USB for for fan/chill mat.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, got the HR20-100 on the network and tested connection and all pass connection to network and internet.

I connected my laptop to the second port on the HR20-100 and I cannot aquire an IP address, I get the standard Windows IP 169.254.225.234 which is basicially windows telling it cannot get an IP address from the server.

For grins and giggles, I tried hardcoding an IP of the -100 + 1, still within range of the network DHCP, but not being used while connected to the second port to see if I could get out to the network or internet on the laptop, no luck.

So I switched the wireless bridge to the second ethernet port on the -100 to see if port #2 works at all, the -100 could no longer connect to the internet. I switched it back to port 1 and it worked again. Appears that port #2 is not enabled or not being recognized. I tried restoring defaults on the network and going through the setup a few different times and ways, nothing worked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could you check if it have PoE, then we can use it as power supply for *Ethernet FAN*.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

I do not have any PoE devices...


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

So...let's talk about stability. Are the -100's having any of the same issues the 700's have? BSOD, remote failing to respond, random reboots on certain channels, etc?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

They're what? two days old?


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> They're what? two days old?


Well seeing as how I personally can't go more than 1 day without having at least 1 error, a 2 day period without errors would be fantastic to my ears.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Lewgar,
Try this. Open a command window on your PC.
Start => Run, type in command Press OK
At the command line type in...
c:\> telnet <ip address of HR20> 49152

The 49152 is a port. The telnet session will timeout and return some information.
Please post the information it returns. There is a space between telnet and ip address and a space between ip address and port number.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mateom199 said:


> Well seeing as how I personally can't go more than 1 day without having at least 1 error, a 2 day period without errors would be fantastic to my ears.


If mine were acting that way I'd give it a good flushing out [losing all my recordings but] reset everything.
I hate a piece of hardware that doesn't behave...
If you need more info..PM me


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> If mine were acting that way I'd give it a good flushing out [losing all my recordings but] reset everything.
> I hate a piece of hardware that doesn't behave...
> If you need more info..PM me


Yea I tried that recently. Seemed to reduce the amount of BSOD, but most of the other problems are still present, especially the most frustrating of all - watching WGBH (Boston's PBS) on OTA will always, without fail, cause the box to lock up and reboot within 5 minutes of tuning to the station.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mateom199 said:


> Yea I tried that recently. Seemed to reduce the amount of BSOD, but most of the other problems are still present, especially the most frustrating of all - watching WGBH (Boston's PBS) on OTA will always, without fail, cause the box to lock up and reboot within 5 minutes of tuning to the station.


I had two different HD receivers do exactly the same thing on a specific channel. Turned out it had bad PSIP data that caused the receivers to lock up. I'm wondering if the HR20 is vulnerable to the same thing?


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

mateom199 said:


> So...let's talk about stability. Are the -100's having any of the same issues the 700's have? BSOD, remote failing to respond, random reboots on certain channels, etc?


mateom199, I cannot comment on stability as of yet, only had it 2 days. I have not had any issues that you mention with lockups, BSOD, etc... with my first one that I had for over 1 month. So I don't expect this one to act up so quickly, knock on wood for luck. Not that it could not start acting up today.

I did notice one thing I have not noticed in the past, when my wife was watching American Idol (I got called in to remedy the issue ASAP) and 'Til Death, there was a slight buzz while people were talking on the HD channel. Changing the channel and back again resolved that issue. It was not constant it would come and go. I did not hear it on the SD version of the channel. Not sure if it is just the channel, did not hear it on other channels. I do not recall people reporting this in the CE forum, but there are so many posts there I could have missed it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mateom199 said:


> Yea I tried that recently. Seemed to reduce the amount of BSOD, but most of the other problems are still present, especially the most frustrating of all - watching WGBH (Boston's PBS) on OTA will always, without fail, cause the box to lock up and reboot within 5 minutes of tuning to the station.


I would say it's time for "option 2" & have D* send out a replacement. "Lockups" [to me] fall under the "unacceptable" status.


----------



## jmoney (Mar 26, 2007)

mateom199 said:


> So...let's talk about stability. Are the -100's having any of the same issues the 700's have? BSOD, remote failing to respond, random reboots on certain channels, etc?


Had mine hooked up since last Saturday with no problems, until last night. At one point the menu screen froze and had to reboot. Then later, while watching a recorded show, the remote stopped functioning and had to reboot again. Now, when you press guide, rather than all the guide categories showing in a list, the only thing that shows is 'All channels in Custom 1'. Tried to reboot to get all the guide categories back, but no luck.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Earl how are you I'm glad to see you on I needed to ask you something DirecTV sent me 2 new HR20-100 to replace my HR20-700 I just opened it and it's Black and it looks sharp I mean it's really a nice piece of equipment. Now here is my question I have Eliab coming from Avical to Recalibrate my SONY I had to replace the bulb he is coming at 2:30 should I try and get the boxed changed over to the 100 before he gets here or would it be alright to leave the HR20-700 hooked up until DirecTV gets here next Wednesday and makes the change for me. I can't do it myself I had my back operated on so I can't move my setup out myself. I could call a DirecTV tech who's number I have but it would really cost me to get him to just come here before 2:30 today to change it over plus I don't know about the change is it the same hookup I seen above this quote something about the RF antenna on the outside and the 700 it was on the inside so could you give me any kind of heads up on this new HR20-100.


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I would say it's time for "option 2" & have D* send out a replacement. "Lockups" [to me] fall under the "unacceptable" status.


Tried to get a replacement twice, both time I was told D* is not replacing any boxes (obviously untrue) because they were aware of the problems and actively working on them. I guess I can try a third time...


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

MATEOM199 I called this number 1 800 824 0739 the Resolution Department and told them that I did not want my boxes to be replaced with refurbished ones they said that they couldn't guarantee that they would be new ones but they would see what they could do. Yesterday my NEW boxes came and this morning I opened one up and they are both the HR20-100's Black shiny boxes they look great I just hope all goes well with them.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm curious about this...why the 2 models? I remember when I ordered my HR20 from the D* website, the 100 was the one featured in the 'HDDVR' main page, and it's still included in the online flash demo, but now it seems as though the 700 is currently the more predominant model. Is this true? (Actually, I was secretly hoping a bit that I'd have the black unit instead of silver.) 

Besides the differences everyone has mentioned thus far, it seems as though they're still, at heart, the same. Why did D* make the 2 differently designed units?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tiebmbr said:


> Why did D* make the 2 differently designed units?


They're manufacturered by two different companies. The 700 is made by Pace, and the 100 is made by Thomson/RCA.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks, Jeremy. 

Is there any differences in terms of QC between the models? The posts where most people are reporting difficulties don't always specify their model in question, and therefore make it difficult in tracking any trends. Is there any reportable reliability differences between the two? I would assume they use similar software, (currently ver 13e on 700)...have there been as many revisions and updates on the 100 side?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The -100 model has now been out in the general public, for about a week now.

The volume of them as compared to the -700 model is so small right now... there are no conclusions yet.

They are still on their original version of software. (aka, there has been no software update for the -100 in the week they have been out)

In the long term, they do run the similar software as the -700 model, and pretty much will have the same update cycle as the -700.
(may be slightly lagged at times, but overall will be at the same version as the -700 model)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mateom199 said:


> Tried to get a replacement twice, both time I was told D* is not replacing any boxes (obviously untrue) because they were aware of the problems and actively working on them. I guess I can try a third time...


You just call and play stupid. You have to do that with help desk people sometimes.

You: "Uh, it won't boot up, just a blank screen"
Them: "Can you unplug it for 20 seconds and plug it in?"
You: "I've done that already but I can try again". Wait about 2 minutes
You: "Um, still blank screen."
Them: "Ok, we'll send out a reaplcement to you and you should have it in 2 days...."

Obviously only do this if you know your box is fried. But sometimes you just need to "lead" the help desk down the right path so they can get to the script that says it's time to replace the box.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> You just call and play stupid. You have to do that with help desk people sometimes.
> Obviously only do this if you know your box is fried. But sometimes you just need to "lead" the help desk down the right path so they can get to the script that says it's time to replace the box.


Besides stealing "my line", it doesn't "need" to be fried. You just need to have them "think" it is. There is no tracking of returned units. Just look at how many "recycled" dead second tuners have been floating around.
BTW: Tier two tech doesn't even know about them, from "a friend" I know there. And then there are the "made in China" ones that don't work in RF. Oops, didn't know that one either....


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Lewgar,
> Try this. Open a command window on your PC.
> Start => Run, type in command Press OK
> At the command line type in...
> ...


Here is what I got:
HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
SERVER: Linux/2.4.29-uclibc-brcm, UPnP/1.0 JetHead SDK for UPnP devices /1.0 DLNADOC/1.00 INTEL_NMPR/2.1
CONNECTION: close
CONTENT-LENGTH: 50
CONTENT-TYPE: text/html

*400 Bad Request*

Connection to host lost.

What does this tell you, other than it is runnin Linux.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lewgar said:


> What does this tell you, other than it is runnin Linux.


It responds exactly the same as the HR20-700.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Same thing what he saw from his HR20-700 . Nothing new - core is the same, UpNP lib is the same, CPU is the same BCM, etc 

Man, when we will see internal PICTURES ?!!!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

lewgar said:


> Here is what I got:
> HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
> SERVER: Linux/2.4.29-uclibc-brcm, UPnP/1.0 JetHead SDK for UPnP devices /1.0 DLNADOC/1.00 INTEL_NMPR/2.1
> CONNECTION: close
> ...


As stated in the above posts....

Thank you!


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Has it been asked if the -100 is "3 Tuner" capable?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Has it been asked if the -100 is "3 Tuner" capable?


I can't imagine that it's not. They wouldn't want to limit it's capability to do VOD.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Coffey77 said:


> Has it been asked if the -100 is "3 Tuner" capable?


Highly unlikely that it's different than the -700.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok, If I had the -100 she would be opened up, just to see her insides  So please stop holding out.. The outside is good and all but lets see some guts.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Has anybody with the new one tried out the OTA reception? Is it less fussy than the -700?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> This unit has to HAVE DIFFERENT SOFTWARE from the Hr20-700. Hardware is different. Will NOT share same code. Hence the version 12a dated in 2/07.
> ==================


Maybe I am missing something, but I wouldn't think it would need completely dfferent software. Maybe it just needs additional drivers. 90% of the home PC world uses XP (until Vista came out anyway) and its generally the same software. Sure there are some versions that will do more, but for the vast majority of different hardware configuraions that are out there, most use the same version of software, and different hardware simply requires different drivers, yet the functionality of all the computers is the same, and performance is dependent more on the hardware configurations than the core software. They still all use the same code, yes? So why wouldn't a simple addition to the core software, that would simply have no impact on the 700 series ( I look at it as a software driver on a computer for an external device that isn't actually hooked up to it, and therefor it just sits there dormant), be able to make both units run just fine?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, let's take a different look. From a QA/test view, if a diff between code produces a difference, it is NOT the same. Today you can probably do a diff of national released software for the -100 and -700 and get a long output log. Can the same code be used on both? Yes, that is what "if" statements and "code paths" are all about. Same code can exist on both machines, but certain hardware will use different code paths. I doubt that the "code paths" even existed until the development of the code for the -100 was in proto stage. Have these "if" statements and different "code paths" been in the -700 code base. Probably not since the -100 is not currently downloading the national release.

As far as the date, that will be the date the code was installed, so that is not pertinent in this statement.

That is MY interpretation of this statement...
This unit has to HAVE DIFFERENT SOFTWARE from the Hr20-700. Hardware is different. Will NOT share same code. Hence the version 12a dated in 2/07.

Edit...
I expect a merge of the code to eventually happen! It will most likely happen very soon to avoid separate code tress.

Edit...
I agree with what you are pointing out, different drivers, etc. But this does produce different code, mostly additional code paths and different modules being loaded to address different/additional hardware. Will a different driver for the dual port etherrnet be needed? I doubt it. However, it will add another device to the picture, increase memory usage for the system, and more CPU cycles that are NOT in use today on the -700. This certainly will be a difference then what has been looked at currently for the HR20. Hence, the testing and checking that has been already done, will need to be done again.

Edit...
This could have been the reason why the CE was opened. This could be merged code testing to make sure the code did not affect the -700.

Edit...
What if another module was needed, lets say for a different type of hard drive, and the system ROM does not have enough room in it to store the modules for drive A and B, this would definitely create another source code build environment, hence different code even though it is based on the same code. 

All Speculation!


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Are the -100's black? I saw a picture earlier that was silver. Is the -100 in both a silver and a black model. I'm excited to see a coaxial audio port.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> See post #55 and #60 on page 3. Pictures...





directvfreak said:


> Are the -100's black? I saw a picture earlier that was silver. Is the -100 in both a silver and a black model. I'm excited to see a coaxial audio port.


These are the -100 pictures, black!


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> Are the -100's black? I saw a picture earlier that was silver. Is the -100 in both a silver and a black model. I'm excited to see a coaxial audio port.


Yes they are both in Silver (-100S) & Black (-100B)....I have the -100S version, but I have also seen pictures of the -100B


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here you go:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83811


----------



## MetroNY (Dec 17, 2006)

Any quieter than the 700 (especially when off)?


----------



## Logan03CO (Dec 21, 2006)

MetroNY said:


> Any quieter than the 700 (especially when off)?


I never had a -700...but my -100 is pretty quiet when both on or off.


----------



## adanza (Apr 8, 2007)

I just moved to HD with DirecTV and they brought me a HR20-100S. Some issues I have seen immediately:
1. periodically when you turn on the TV you just get a black screen, like there is no connection between the TV and the HR20. If you scroll through your video inputs a few times you eventually get connected to the HR20 and see channels
2. MOST ANNOYING - Robotic Sounding Voices about every ten minutes when watching live and recorded HD. All DirecTV can tell me is to turn off Dolby Digital on the HR20, which I did and that didn't work. I have also tried every audio setting on my Sony KDS-55A2020 TV.

From what I can find on the DirecTV technical forum a software update is coming soon for the HR20-100S. Right now I am on software version 0x12a. I think they claim they may fix this issue with new software.

Does anyone know when the next software for HR20-100 is due out and can I get it sooner?

I have been with DirecTV for 7 years and have always been very happy until my move to HD last week... it has been an uphill battle.



Earl Bonovich said:


> As most of you have seen the growing number of posts about the HR20-100.
> 
> Yes, they are available to the marketplace.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

What is your connection between your TV and the HR20-100? I have HDMI (Panasonic) with no problems in 12a. However I know lots of fixes for HDMI for other sets have happened after 12a.

What is you sound input to your receiver ( if you have one). I use a lexicon DC-1 with the optical digital out with great success. On forum many people use the Onkyo 604 with HDMI for good sound.

What setting to you have your receiver? I find the normal dolby setting standard settings works fine for both SD and HD channels. The DC-1 automatically changes from DD to standard Dolby.

If this is a problem for you why not try the analog outputs-with no DD?

Joel


----------



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

adanza said:


> I just moved to HD with DirecTV and they brought me a HR20-100S. Some issues I have seen immediately:
> 1. periodically when you turn on the TV you just get a black screen, like there is no connection between the TV and the HR20. If you scroll through your video inputs a few times you eventually get connected to the HR20 and see channels
> 2. MOST ANNOYING - Robotic Sounding Voices about every ten minutes when watching live and recorded HD. All DirecTV can tell me is to turn off Dolby Digital on the HR20, which I did and that didn't work. I have also tried every audio setting on my Sony KDS-55A2020 TV.
> 
> ...


I just had an HR20-100S installed on Friday and noticed Saturday morning a static sound on HD locals only - all other HD channels seem fine.

I have an HD tv and flat panel tv both being fed from the HR20. The HD tv has an HDMI cable and the flat panel has RCA cables. Both have the same audio static problem. Software version is 0x12a.

This problem is present either when going through my surround sound or through tv audio. Switching channels to SD and back to HD immediately cures the problem but it comes back in about 10 or 15 minutes.

Turning Dolby Digital off did not change anything.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Strange- I have not had that problem-but I use optical digital out-could that be the reason? My locals are in DC-perhaps the problem lies with the locals?


----------



## adanza (Apr 8, 2007)

Using an HDMI between the Sony TV and the HR20-100. No receiver involved here. The problem is only on Local HDs. I just watched a few hours of HBOH with no issues. All locals in HD have this robotic sound issue which tells me this must be a DirecTV issue... right? Local HD sound turns robotic and static about every 10 to 15 mins.



jmschnur said:


> What is your connection between your TV and the HR20-100? I have HDMI (Panasonic) with no problems in 12a. However I know lots of fixes for HDMI for other sets have happened after 12a.
> 
> What is you sound input to your receiver ( if you have one). I use a lexicon DC-1 with the optical digital out with great success. On forum many people use the Onkyo 604 with HDMI for good sound.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed Baltzer (Apr 16, 2007)

Ratara said:


> Differences I have seen between the 2 units:
> 
> The HR20-100 is smaller than the HR20-700 and has side ventilation, no grill on the top of the unit.
> The satellite coaxial connections on the back are vertical, not horizontal.
> ...


Question: How do I activate the RF function ? Or do I need a different remote for the RF capability ?


----------



## RobertDeckman (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone know if the IR codes are the same for both models?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ed Baltzer said:


> Question: How do I activate the RF function ? Or do I need a different remote for the RF capability ?


:welcome_sto the forum.

"All you should need to do is" [or famous last words], press menu, then setup, then remote, & then see the instructions for changing from IR to RF.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

BobZ said:


> I just had an HR20-100S installed on Friday and noticed Saturday morning a static sound on HD locals only - all other HD channels seem fine.
> 
> I have an HD tv and flat panel tv both being fed from the HR20. The HD tv has an HDMI cable and the flat panel has RCA cables. Both have the same audio static problem. Software version is 0x12a.
> 
> ...


Yeah, same thing is happening to me, and I am in central PA, I just got D* this past weekend and I have the same audio issues with the locals in HD. gotta be a receiver issue, if it's happening in other markets where local HD is available. I have HR20-100, silver. Hopefully a software update can correct this if that deems to be the issue


----------



## delltechkid (Jan 15, 2006)

I received my -100B yesterday and so far I haven't seen any issues with the sound on locals in Nashville. It seems to me that the remote is a little sluggish but thus far I don't have any other complaints.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone had issues with the -100 and recordings? I have a friend who has had theirs for about 1 month without issues and last night had issues with a recording. They got home and tried to watch a show that was currently recording from the begining but only a black screen. They were able to tune to the channel and watch. When show was over and recording was done, same result happened when they tried to watch, Black screen. Any ideas?


----------

